# Toro mecánico



## Juan1610 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hola mi idea es montar un Toro Mecanico, de estos de diversión, con solo tres movimientos(izquierda derecha, arriba y abajo, y el último una escentrica en la parte posterior.), o sea tres servos,  que se pueda activar por Radio control. Si alguien tiene alguna idea ?, no se que tipo de  servomotores podria emplear ya que tendría que poder manipular el peso de +- 125 kg., y si alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar mas material al respecto, se agradeceria. saludos y gracias.


----------



## Casti (Sep 7, 2009)

Una cosa, el peso serian 125 Kg, pero has pensado que la frenada y el cambio de direccion no pueden ser suaves, sino bruscos, con lo que el motor debera soportar mucha mas fuerza que la que ejerce el propio peso del usuario.


----------



## Juan1610 (Sep 7, 2009)

Gracias por tu interés, en un principio este estaría pensado para niños de hasta 30-40 kg. si este llega a funcionar, ya pensaré en algo más pesado. Pero creo que en lo económico ya no podré hacer frente, a no ser claro que encuentre algunas baratijas.

Adjunto les dejo un boceto de lo que podría ser la parte mecánica, aún me estoy planteando que materiales usar para empezarlo. cuando lo tenga, ya pondré algún esquema de la parte eléctrica.


----------



## Haks (Abr 9, 2011)

Hola me estoy adentrando en la construccion de un control automatico de un toro mecanico con 2 motores dc de 220vcd (los motores son del profe el lunes posteo el HP), el control de los motores lo voy a hacer con un pic16f88, el sentido de giro lo quiero hacer con pwm. Aqui surge mi primera pregunta ¿Entre que frecuencias genero el PWM e leeido que es entre 0 y 20khz?

El sentido de giro lo quiero generar con un puente h, aqui surge mi segunda pregunta ¿Que utilizo transistores (que aguanten 220vcd) o mosfets? alguien tendra un diagrama.

Los motores funcionan con 220vcd (eso me dijo el profesor nesecito verificarlo), nesecito rectificarlo los 220vca a 220vcd no se como rectificarlo nesecito que me apoyen con su comentario.

Ire agregando mas informacion del proyecto.


----------



## woutnme (May 5, 2011)

Haks dijo:


> Hola me estoy adentrando en la construccion de un control automatico de un toro mecanico con 2 motores dc de 220vcd (los motores son del profe el lunes posteo el HP), el control de los motores lo voy a hacer con un pic16f88, el sentido de giro lo quiero hacer con pwm. Aqui surge mi primera pregunta ¿Entre que frecuencias genero el PWM e leeido que es entre 0 y 20khz?
> 
> El sentido de giro lo quiero generar con un puente h, aqui surge mi segunda pregunta ¿Que utilizo transistores (que aguanten 220vcd) o mosfets? alguien tendra un diagrama.
> 
> ...


 
Viendo que nadie responde, me digno a ello. Mira me suena raro lo de 220VDC miralo bien, en el caso que sea asi vas a tener que hacer algo ya q los 220VAC son unos 320VDC cuando los rectificas. Podrias hacer un convertidor Buck. Para el tema de los transistores te recomiendo que utilices modulos de potencia de 600V y teniendo en cuenta la corriente multiplicala por 4 asi te cubres bien con el tema de picos de corriente. La frecuencia puedes utilizar 10Khz ya que asi tienes menos perdidas transitorias en los modulos de potencia. Ten en cuenta que tienes que hacer modulacion de ancho de pulso tanto como para parada como para arranque, igual en los cambios de sentido.
Graciaspor leer.


----------



## curioso207 (May 9, 2011)

hay un post que ya publique en el cuel vienen ligas de como diseñar el puente H y es para ese voltaje y potencia revisa el post y lo encontraras
saludos


----------



## juliotoro (Dic 13, 2013)

Hola buenas tardes, alguien tiene un plano para fabricar un toro mecánico con motores dc? Lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 13, 2013)

Da mas detalles, ¿De juguete, de 100kg o de 100Tn?


----------



## juliotoro (Dic 13, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Da mas detalles, ¿De juguete, de 100kg o de 100Tn?


Gracias por el interes, lo *QU*iero hacer con capacidad de 100 kg y con motores de*-*1 caballo de fuerza, pero no enc*U*entro un plano ni nada  *QU*iero rentarlo para fiestas


----------



## Scooter (Dic 13, 2013)

Vale, entendí mal, por aquí se le llama toro o torito a una carretilla elevadora.

Supongo que con dos bielas en dos ejes se podrá .


----------



## juliotoro (Dic 13, 2013)

Gracias amigo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2013)

Yo creo que habla de esto, lo que está debajo de la señorita:





Los que yo he visto son hidráulicos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 13, 2013)

yo no vi nada mas que la señorita ¡¡


----------



## Scooter (Dic 14, 2013)

Ya, luego caí en que se refería. 
Yo diría que los que he visto eran neumáticos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Ya, luego caí en que se refería.
> Yo diría que los que he visto eran neumáticos



También he visto neumáticos, un conocido los fabrica así 
Pero el movimiento *NO* es preciso y se vuelve algo impredecible.
Se puede hacer también con motores de alterna y sistema de biela-manivela, pero entonces el toro hace siempre un mismo ciclo.
El de control hidráulico es mucho mas preciso, potente y permite al operador voltear a la "víctima" cuando se le ocurra.




el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo no vi nada mas que la señorita ¡¡



Había otra foto que pude haber puesto como ejemplo, pero me tendría que haber "Auto-Suspendido"


----------



## Scooter (Dic 15, 2013)

Lo bueno del neumático es que lleva amortiguación de serie, se trata de tirarlo, no de lesionarlo.

Con un motor lo veo difícil, con bielas se puede variar fácilmente la velocidad pero no la amplitud y está complicado parar en seco y cambiar de sentido de golpe.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Lo bueno del neumático es que lleva amortiguación de serie, se trata de tirarlo, *no de lesionarlo*.


Aguafiestas, sin diversión no vale. 


> *Con un motor lo veo difícil,* con bielas se puede variar fácilmente la velocidad pero no la amplitud y está complicado parar en seco y cambiar de sentido de golpe.



No te creas, si miras en youtube hay muchos en los que se nota por el accionar del toro la forma de trabajo del mecanismo y son a motor con biela manivela y ni siquiera velocidad variable.


----------



## fox3 (Abr 26, 2014)

curioso207 dijo:


> hay un post que ya publique en el cuel vienen ligas de como diseñar el puente H y es para ese voltaje y potencia revisa el post y lo encontraras
> saludos



Hola, dónde encuentro el post ?


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 26, 2014)

Hola fox3, es un tema viejo, no se si te contestarán.....
pero si buscas de puente h....






						Resultados de búsqueda de consulta: Puente H
					






					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## fox3 (Abr 27, 2014)

Gracias, lo que pasa es de que tengo un toro mecanico y me robaron el cable y los controles y me gustaria hacer otros controles, alguien tiene una idea o un diagrama?


----------



## ecotronico (Abr 28, 2014)

Hola fox 3:

Haz revisado cuanta potencia y consumo de corriente es tu motor ?
Dependiendo de eso, existe otra opción de rectificar con tiristores (SCR) y realizar control por ángulo de fase, en vez del PWM.
Ésto lo vi en un manual de usuario de un convertidor continua. (adjunto)


----------



## toromecanico (Oct 15, 2019)

Pero te puedo decir los componentes :

2 motores de 1 caballo
2 motoreductores
2 baleros con disco para bandas
Una base pentagonal donde se monta un motor y un motoreductor y se ensambla a un balero para giro circular
dentro de la casaca del toro un motor y un motoreductor con sistema de pedales para el brinco
eso es todo ... listo.


----------



## dicadi (Mar 12, 2022)

Buenas compañeros.

Tengo un problemilla de un amigo, que tiene un toro mecanico , lo ha comprado de segunda mano y este era automatico.
El quiere convertirlo en manual. Con un joystic y dos potenciometros para la velocidad.
El toro mecanico tiene dos motores uno que hace el giro derecha izquiera y otro el de cabeceo, es decir arriba abajo.
con el joystic el quiere controlar las 8 posiciones . Digamos hacia aarriba y abajo el cabeceo. hacia derecha izquierda el giro y en oblicuo pues cabeceo mas giro. a parte de controlar las velocidades de ambos con los potenciometros.
He visto que la caja de control solo tiene un variador  omron CIMR-V7AZB4P0 , pero no se como manejar independientemente cada motor con un solo variador.
Es por esto que os pido ayuda para diseñar el circuito o decirle que necesitamos otro variador.
Muchas gracias ante todo.


----------



## malesi (Mar 12, 2022)

dicadi dijo:


> Buenas compañeros.
> 
> Tengo un problemilla de un amigo, que tiene un toro mecanico , lo ha comprado de segunda mano y este era automatico.
> El quiere convertirlo en manual. Con un joystic y dos potenciometros para la velocidad.
> ...


----------



## Scooter (Mar 12, 2022)

Un gran proyecto.
¿Que llevas hecho hasta ahora?


----------



## dicadi (Mar 22, 2022)

Pues al final ha comprado otro variador y ya tengo todo el cableado de encendido y motores conectado. También un interruptor de seguridad y me queda mecanizado para joystic y potenciometros y tambien la parte de logica y programacion de los variadores.


----------

